# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  القضاء والقدر من واقع القرآن والسنة

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 

*القضاء والقدر*
*للإيمان بالقدر أهمية كبرى بين أركان الإيمان ، يدركها كل من له إلمام ولو يسير بقضايا العقيدة الإسلامية وأركان الإيمان ؛ ولذلك ورد التنصيص في السنة النبوية على وجوب الإيمان بالقدر خيره وشره .*  

*وترجع أهمية هذا الركن ومنزلته بين بقية أركان الإيمان إلى عدة أمور :*  
*الأول : ارتباطه مباشرة بالإيمان بالله – تعالى – وكونه مبنياً على المعرفة الصحيحة بذاته – تعالى – وأسمائه الحسنى ، وصفاته الكاملة الواجبة له – تعالى - ، وقد جاء في القدر صفاته سبحانه صفة العلم ، والإرادة ، والقدرة ، والخلق ، ومعلوم أن القدر إنما يقوم على هذه الأسس .*  
*الثاني : حين ننظر إلى هذا الكون ، ونشأته ، وخلق الكائنات فيه ، ومنها هذا الإنسان ، نجد أن كل ذلك مرتبط بالإيمان بالقدر .*  
*الثالث : الإيمان بالقدر هو المحك الحقيقي لمدى الإيمان بالله – تعالى – على الوجه الصحيح ، وهو الاختبار القوى لمدى معرفته بربه – تعالى - ، وما يترتب على هذه المعرفة من يقين صادق بالله ،وبما يجب له من صفات الجلال والكمال ؛ وذلك لأن القدر فيه من التساؤلات والاستفهامات الكثيرة لمن أطلق لعقله المحدود العنان فيها .*  
*مراتب القـــدر**مراتب القدر أربع هي : العلم ، الكتابة ، المشيئة ، الخلق :*  

*المرتبة الأولى : مرتبة العلم :*  
*يجب الإيمان بعلم الله عز وجل المحيط بكل شيء ، وأنه علم ما كان ، وما يكون ، وما لم يكون كيف يكون ، وأنه علم ما الخلق عاملون قبل أن يخلقهم ، وعلـم أرزاقهم وآجالهم ، وحركاتهم ، وسكناتهم ، وأعمالهم ، ومن منهم من أهل الجنة ، ومن منهم من أهل النار ، وأنه يعلم كل شيء بعلمه القديم المتصف به أزلاً وأبداً .*  
*المرتبة الثانية : مرتبة الكتابة :*  
*وهي أن الله – تعالى – كتب مقادير المخلوقات ، والمقصود بهذه الكتابة الكتابة في اللوح المحفوظ ، وهو الكتاب الذي  لم يفرط فيه الله من شيء ، فكل ما يجرى ويجري فهو مكتوب عند الله .*  
*المرتبة الثالثة : مرتبة الإرادة والمشيئة :*  
*أي : أن كل ما يجري في هذا الكون فهو بمشيئة الله – سبحان وتعالى – فما شاء الله كان ، وما لم يشأ لم يكن ، فلا يخرج عن إرادته الكونية شيء .*  
*المرتبة الرابعة : مرتبة الخلق :*  
*أي : أن الله – تعالى – خالق كل شيء ، من ذلك أفعال العباد ، فلا يقع في هذا الكون شيء إلا وهو خالقه ، وهذه المرتبة هي محل النزاع الطويل بين أهل السنة ومن خالفهم .*  
*أقوال في القـــدر**يقول شيخ المالكية في المغرب ابن أبي زيد القيرواني :*  

*(( والإيمان بالقدر خيره وشره ، حلوه ومره ، وكل ذلك قد قدره الله ربنا ، ومقادير الأمور بيده ، ومصدرها عن قضائه ، علم كل شيء قبل كونه ، فجرى على قدره ، لا يكون من عباده قول ولا عمل إلا وقد قضاه وسبق علمه به ]  ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير [ [ الملك : 14 ] ، يضل من يشاء فيخذله بعدله ، ويهدي من يشاء فيوفقه بفضله ، فكل ميسر بتيسيره إلى ما سبق من علمه ، وقدره من شقي أو سعيد ، تعالى أن يكون في ملكه ما لا يريد ، أو يكون لأحد عنه غنى ، خالقاً لكل شيء ، ألا هو رب العباد ، ورب أعمالهم ، والمقدر لحركاتهم وآجالهم )) .*  
*ويقول الإمام البغوي في شرح السنة : ((الإيمان بالقدر فرض لازم ، وهو أن يعتقد أن الله- تعالى – خالق أعمال العباد ، خيرها وشرها ، كتبها عليهم في اللوح المحفوظ قبل أن خلقهم ، قال تعالى : ) والله خلقكم وما تعملون (  [ الصفات : 96 ] ، وقال عز وجل : ) قل الله خالق كل شيء  ( [ الرعد : 16 ] ، وقال  عز وجل : ) إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر ( [ القمر : 49 ] ، فالإيمان والكفر ، والطاعة والمعصية ، كلها بقضاء الله وقدره ، وإرادته ومشيئته ، غير أنه يرضي الإيمان والطاعة ، ووعد عليها الثواب ، ولا يرضى الكفر*  
*والمعصية ، وأوعد عليها العقاب ،والقدر سر من أسرار الله لم يطلع عليه ملكًا مقربًا ، ولا نبيًا مرسلاً ، لا يجوز الخوض فيه ، والبحث عنه بطريق العقل ، بل يعتقد أن الله – سبحانه وتعالى – خلق الخلق فجعلهم فريقين : أهل يمين خلقهم للنعيم فضلاً ، وأهل شمال خلقهم للجحيم عدلاً )) .*  
*مسألة الاحتجاج بالقـــدر**عقيدة الإيمان بالقدر لقيت كثيرًا من الاعتراضات ، و أثيرت حولها كثير من الشبهات ، ومن المعلوم أن كثيرًا من الكافرين والمشركين الضالين والمقصرين في عبادة الله والمنحرفين عن منهج الله ، قد وجدوا في القدر مجالاً للاحتجاج به على كفرهم وفسادهم وتقصيرهم. ولذلك أوردنا الجواب على مسألة الاحتجاج بالقدر بأربع قواعد :*  

*( القاعدة الأولى ) : أن علم الله الأزلي محيط بكل شيء مما كان ومما سيكون ومما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون . والأمور تقع على مقتضى علمه الكامل ، لا يخرج شيء عنه .*  
*( القاعدة الثانية ) : غنى الله الكامل عن العباد ؛ حيث لا تنفعه طاعة المطيع كما لا تضره معصية العاصي . وغناه تعالى شامل ومطلق ، وهو يفيد في طمأنينة القلب عند المؤمن في هذا الباب ، وأن الله تعالى ليس بحاجة إلى العباد حتى يجبرهم أو يعذبهم بغير ذنب يستحقون العقاب عليه .*  
*( القاعدة الثالثة ) : وهي مبنية على القاعدة السابقة ، وهي أن الله تعالى لا يظلم ، وقد حرم على نفسه الظلم ، ونفاه في كتابه ، قال تعالى : ] إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئاً  [*  
*[ يونس : 44 ] ، وفي معنى هذه  الآية آيات كثيرة تنفي عن الله تعالى ظلم العباد لا في عقوباتهم في الدنيـا ولا في جزائهـم يوم القيامة .*  
*وهذه قاعدة مهمة في باب الاحتجاج بالقدر ، فإذا توهم العبد أو وسوس له الشيطان فليتذكر أن الله تعالى لا يظلمه مثقال ذرة ، حتى يطمئن قلبه.*  
*( القاعدة الرابعة ) : قيام الحجة على العباد ، وهذه مسألة ينبغي أن يدركها كل مسلم ، ومقتضاها أن حجة الله قد قامت على عباده .*  
*وقيام الحجة على العباد بأمور :*  
*1. أن لا يكلف إلا البالغ العاقل ؛ فالصغير والمجنون قد رفع عنه القلم .*  
* 2. وجود الإرادة للعبد ؛ ففاقد الإرادة المكره لا يكلف ، وحصول هذه الإرادة للعبد مما لا ينكره أي عاقل ، وبهذه الإرادة يختار بين الطاعة والمعصية .*  
*3. القدرة ؛ فالعاجز عن فعل الشيء المطلوب لا يكلف ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها ، والله لم يكلف الناس ما لا يطيقون .*  
*4.  قيام الحجة الرسالية ، بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب .*  
*وبهذه الأمور نعلم أن الحجة قد قامت على العباد ، ولا تعارض بينها وبين القدر .*  
*آثار الإيمان بالقدر* * وللقدر آثار كبيرة على الفرد وعلى المجتمع نجملها فيما يلي :*  

*1. القدر من أكبر الدواعي التي تدعو إلى العمــل والنشاط والسعي بما يرضي الله في هذه الحياة ، والإيمان بالقدر من أقوى الحوافز للمؤمن لكي يعمل ويقدم على عظائم الأمور بثبات وعزم ويقين .*  
*2. ومن آثار الإيمان بالقدر أن يعرف الإنسان قدْر نفسه ، فلا يتكبر ولا يبطر ولا يتعالى أبدًا ؛ لأنه عاجز عن معرفة المقدور ، ومستقبل ما هو حادث ، ومن ثمّ يقر الإنسان بعجزه وحاجته إلى ربه تعالى دائمًا . وهذا من أسرار خفاء المقدور .*  
*3. ومن آثار الإيمان بالقدر أنه يطرد القلق والضجر عند فوات المراد أو حصول مكروه ، لأن ذلك بقضاء الله تعالى الذي له ملك السموات والأرض وهو كائن لا محالة ، فيصبر على ذلك ويحتسب الأجر ، وإلى هذا يشير الله تعالى بقوله : ( ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها ذلك على الله يسير ، لكيلا تأسوا على ما فاتكم ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ) [ الحديد : 22 ، 23 ]*  
*4. الإيمان بالقدر يقضي على كثير من الأمراض التي تعصف بالمجتمعات وتزرع الأحقـاد بين المؤمنين ، وذلك مثل رذيلة الحسد ، فالمؤمن لا يحسد الناس على ما آتاهم الله من فضله ؛ لأنه هو الذي رزقهم وقدر لهم ذلك ، وهو يعلم أنه حين يحسد غيره إنما يعترض*  
*على المقدور . وهكذا فالمؤمن يسعى لعمل الخير ، ويحب للناس ما يحــب لنفسه ، فإن وصل إلى ما يصبو إليه حمد الله وشكره على نعمه ، وإن لم يصل إلى  شيء من ذلك صبر ولم يجزع ، ولم يحقد على غيره ممن نال من الفضل ما لم ينله ؛ لأن الله هو الذي يقسم الأرزاق .*  
*5. والإيمان بالقدر يبعث في القلوب الشجاعة على مواجهة الشدائد ، ويقوي فيها العزائم فتثبت في ساحات الجهاد ولا تخاف الموت ، لأنها توقن أن الآجال محدودة لا تتقدم ولا تتأخر لحظة واحدة .*  
*6. والإيمان بالقدر من أكبر العوامل التي تكون سببًا في استقامة المسلم وخاصة في معاملته للآخرين ، فحين يقصر في حقه أحد أو يسيء إليه ، أو يرد إحسانه بالإساءة ، أو ينال من عرضه بغير حق ، تجده يعفو ويصفح ؛ لأنه يعلم أن ذلك مقدر ، وهذا إنما يحسن إذا كان في حق نفسه ، إما في حق الله فلا يجوز العفو ولا التعلل بالقدر ؛ لأن القدر إنما يحتج به في المصائب لا في المعايب .*  
*7. والإيمان بالقدر يغرس في نفس المؤمن حقائق الإيمان المتعددة ، فهو دائم الاستعانة بالله ، يعتمد على الله ويتوكل عليه مع فعل الأسباب ، وهو أيضًا دائم الافتقار إلى ربه – تعالى – يستمد منه العون على الثبات ، ويطلب منه المزيد ، وهو أيضًا كريم يحب الإحسان إلى الآخرين ، فتجده يعطف عليهم .*  
*8. ومن آثار الإيمان بالقدر أن الداعي إلى الله يصدع بدعوته ، ويجهر بها أمام الكافرين والظالمين ، لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم ، يبين للناس حقيقة الإيمان ويوضح لهم مقتضياته ، وواجباتهم تجاه ربهم – تبارك وتعالى - ، كما يبين لهم حقائق الكفر والشرك والنفاق ويحذرهم منها ، ويكشف الباطل وزيفه .*  
*المؤمن و القـــدر**إن المؤمن الصادق لا يذل إلا لله ، ولا يخضع إلا له ، ولا يخاف إلا منه ، وحين يكون كذلك تجده يسلك الطريق المستقيم ، ويثبت عليه ، ويدعوا إليه ، ويصبر على ما يلقاه في سبيل الدعوة من عداء المعتدين ، وحرب الظالمين ، ومكر الماكرين ، ولا يصده شيء من ذلك ؛ لأن هؤلاء لا يملكون من أمر الحياة ولا أمر الأرزاق شيئًا ، وإذا كان الأمر هكذا*  

*فكيف يبقي في نفس المؤمن الداعية ذرة من خوف وهو يؤمن بقضاء الله وقدره ؟ ! فما قـدر سيكون ، وما لم يقدر لن يكون ، وهذا كله مرجعه إلى الله ، والعباد لا يملكون من ذلك شيئًا .*  
*قال العلامة الشيخ محمد السفاريني في منظومته :*  
*أفعالنــا مخلـــــــــوقة لله        *  
*                     لكنها كسب لنا يا لا هـي*  
*وكل ما يفعــله العبــــــاد        *  
*                     من طاعة أو ضدها مراد*  
*لربنا من غير ما اضـطرار       *  *                     منه لنا ، فافهم ولا تمـار*  
[/align]

*مقتبسه من كتاب : القضاء والقدر في ضوء الكتاب والسنة ومذاهب الناس فيه*  
*تأليف د / عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود*  
*من إعداد شباب التوحيد جزاهم الله خيراً*

----------

